# Wireless Headphones for PS4 + PC



## Xai (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello All,

Looking for wireless headphones that will work well with PS4 and PC.

How is Turtle Beach - Stealth 350VR? Is the warranty applicable in India?

Also, looking at Sennheiser Arctis 7, but they do not seem to be available anywhere.

Regards.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2017)

Xai said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Looking for wireless headphones that will work well with PS4 and PC.
> 
> ...


*www.amazon.in/dp/B01MSZSL4I?psc=1


----------



## Xai (Aug 9, 2017)

LOL some 'sale' Amazon is running. They increased the price by almost Rs 1500


----------



## Xai (Aug 9, 2017)

BTW, do I need a Bluetooth to USB adapter for it to work with PS4?


----------



## Xai (Aug 16, 2017)

Bought and received the Sennheiser HD 4.50 BT headphones. Did not work with PS4 yet, but good for my music listening time during daily commute. 

Looking into USB BT dongles, if that works with the headphones and PS4.


----------



## Xai (Jan 5, 2018)

Any recommendations on a good Bluetooth Audio Transmitter? I plan to connect the transmitter to Monitor 3.5 mm port and hopefully, be able to pair my BT headphone to the transmitter. I am aware, the mic will not work.

I am currently considering TaoTronics TT-BA01.

*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00P24XKS8/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_1_w


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Did it work for you(successfully connecting BT headphone to BT audio transmitter)?


----------



## Xai (Jan 31, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Did it work for you(successfully connecting BT headphone to BT audio transmitter)?



Haven't received it yet. Importing it from US through a friend. Will receive in mid-Feb when he comes to India.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ok,do post an update here if possible.Interested in this info for future reference.


----------



## Xai (Feb 18, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ok,do post an update here if possible.Interested in this info for future reference.



Got the device today. It worked perfectly!!

Simple stuff....just charged the transmitter, set both the transmitter and the BT hdphones to pairing mode to automatically pair them up, and then plugged the transmitter into the audio out of the monitor.

So far, I did not notice any lag when playing games, watching Netflix and Youtube.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info.This setup is not affected by other bluetooth devices like mobile phone etc nearby,right?

P.S.how much did you save by getting it from US instead of ordering from amazon here?


----------



## Xai (Feb 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Thanks for the info.This setup is not affected by other bluetooth devices like mobile phone etc nearby,right?
> 
> P.S.how much did you save by getting it from US instead of ordering from amazon here?



I had BT disabled on my phone while testing.

From Amazon.com it cost me Rs 2000 approx. Amazon.in price is almost Rs 4000.


----------

